# Texas...UFO CUBE coming through a time portal???



## Vigilante

More than one video of this...interesting!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

There is a video of an object over taking a jet @ JFK. I forget the site but it was interesting. You can probably Google UFO/Virgin Atlantic/JFK


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Borg.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Clearly Obama's up to something...


----------



## Stephanie

I watch a lot of the shows on television about their research on UFO's where they go all over the world.... and they still believe this government is hiding the truth about them from us.


----------



## Freewill

Where is the mainline news report on this?

Aerodynamically could there be anything less efficient then a cube?

Could be a box caught up in a updraft.  No sense of size.

I once took a walk near some cliffs and I noticed something in the air coming down to the ground and it was a box, next thing I know it is 100s of feet in the air again.  Don't know how long it did that, had to get back to work.


----------



## Freewill

Stephanie said:


> I watch a lot of the shows on television about their research on UFO's where they go all over the world.... and they still believe this government is hiding the truth about them from us.



Of course they do.  They also tell of men in black.  What good is having a good story if the government isn't trying to stop it?

The real truth is, we may be all alone.


----------



## Gracie

We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Gracie said:


> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.



Resistance is futile.


----------



## Freewill

Gracie said:


> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.



What is your best evidence that we are not alone?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Funniest thing I've heard someone ask about a new President... how long does he wait to ask if anything's been covered up about aliens?


----------



## defcon4

TheOldSchool said:


> Funniest thing I've heard someone ask about a new President... how long does he wait to ask if anything's been covered up about aliens?


" recently departed White House adviser John Podesta.
“Finally, my biggest failure of 2014: Once again not securing the #disclosure of the UFO files. #thetruthisstilloutthere,”he tweeted on Friday, his last day in the White House.""

Former Obama aide Podesta regrets not disclosing UFO files Fox News


----------



## Gracie

Freewill said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
Click to expand...

Waste of all that space?


----------



## Freewill

Gracie said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of all that space?
Click to expand...


None then?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Borg.


no shit...JPL out here got a real good picture of it.....


----------



## Harry Dresden




----------



## Freewill

Harry Dresden said:


>



Nope, owner.


----------



## LindaVance826

I think this is interesting.  Did the box hit the earth, or disappear?  It seemed to be falling as opposed to flying or hovering. It would be great to know the size of it.  I don't know much about dark portals, but perhaps that is what kept this from burning up.


----------



## G.T.

Freewill said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of all that space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None then?
Click to expand...

Probability.


----------



## G.T.

Ill bet this has been debunked.

If i cared to do a google search and collect 

Its been the case too many times.


----------



## LindaVance826

Freewill said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
Click to expand...

I think that any time our disgraceful governmental agencies deny the existence of something, or hide something, or lie about events and evidence of the events - then they very likely are real.
UFO's have developed their own following, as opposed to being lumped with ghosts and other spirits as they used to be.  So many people have seen UFO's and have made videos of them, they can't all be deluded or lying.  Some of the UFO's aren't from other planets, but are likely made by our various governments.  It isn't coincidental that many sightings are close to military bases.  I have not seen anything close up and personal and at my age, I'd probably have heart failure if I did.  I know people who have seen them and who have implants.


----------



## Freewill

LindaVance826 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that any time our disgraceful governmental agencies deny the existence of something, or hide something, or lie about events and evidence of the events - then they very likely are real.
> UFO's have developed their own following, as opposed to being lumped with ghosts and other spirits as they used to be.  So many people have seen UFO's and have made videos of them, they can't all be deluded or lying.  Some of the UFO's aren't from other planets, but are likely made by our various governments.  It isn't coincidental that many sightings are close to military bases.  I have not seen anything close up and personal and at my age, I'd probably have heart failure if I did.  I know people who have seen them and who have implants.
Click to expand...


So, in you opinion the circumstantial evidence is sufficient proof?  Yes, I have seen the prictures of lights and such.  Could be secret military aircraft, in my opinion.  The government lying, could be something just to back door verify evidence.  In other words if a person is accused of not telling the truth about something that could be said about anything, it doesn't prove they are lying.

For sure there are strange things in the world.  I want concrete proof.

We were out fishing yesterday and spied a red object in the water underneath some trees by the bank.  I would have sworn it had flashing lights.  I looked for a source of light that it could have been reflecting but saw none.  We went over to investigate and it was on of those metallic balloon from a party.  I still don't understand the flashing lights but obviously it was reflection.  So if we had not done further investigation we would never have been satisfied in what we saw.


----------



## Freewill

G.T. said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of all that space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probability.
Click to expand...




G.T. said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of all that space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probability.
Click to expand...


Investigate the probability of life originating from non-life.  First of all it is not possible by the laws of the physical world as we know them.  Then to think that life grew into what we have to day, by random chance, the probability is even greater.

In my opinion saying just probability is like saying there are so many grains of sand on the beaches that one of them is actually a small galaxy.


----------



## G.T.

Freewill said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of all that space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of all that space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigate the probability of life originating from non-life.  First of all it is not possible by the laws of the physical world as we know them.  Then to think that life grew into what we have to day, by random chance, the probability is even greater.
> 
> In my opinion saying just probability is like saying there are so many grains of sand on the beaches that one of them is actually a small galaxy.
Click to expand...

Life didnt necessarily originate from non life first of all, second of all, we CANNOT examine that probability because we dont know how common or uncommon it is in the universe. Do you know how little we're able to see and study into the universe?

So any probability you believe you have about life originating from nonlife is falsified by the fact that you dont know its commonality or uncommonality within the universe and are missing a key variable.

Now flip that argument on its head with what we DO know....what we DO know is that we're finding more and more habitable planets the further we're able to look.

What we DO know, is we're finding species right here on earth able to live in conditions that living organisms were previously thought unable to. 

What we DO know, is an estimated number of total planets. 

To imagine that life is somehow unique to earth when, in context, youve only even EXAMINED one spec of sand on ALL the world's beaches, in context, is a ludacrous guess.


----------



## waltky

Is it 1,500mi.x1,500mi.x1,500mi.?

If so, it's prob'ly the new city o' Jerusalem.


----------



## Freewill

G.T. said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Waste of all that space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waste of all that space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigate the probability of life originating from non-life.  First of all it is not possible by the laws of the physical world as we know them.  Then to think that life grew into what we have to day, by random chance, the probability is even greater.
> 
> In my opinion saying just probability is like saying there are so many grains of sand on the beaches that one of them is actually a small galaxy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life didnt necessarily originate from non life first of all, second of all, we CANNOT examine that probability because we dont know how common or uncommon it is in the universe. Do you know how little we're able to see and study into the universe?
> 
> So any probability you believe you have about life originating from nonlife is falsified by the fact that you dont know its commonality or uncommonality within the universe and are missing a key variable.
> 
> Now flip that argument on its head with what we DO know....what we DO know is that we're finding more and more habitable planets the further we're able to look.
> 
> What we DO know, is we're finding species right here on earth able to live in conditions that living organisms were previously thought unable to.
> 
> What we DO know, is an estimated number of total planets.
> 
> To imagine that life is somehow unique to earth when, in context, youve only even EXAMINED one spec of sand on ALL the world's beaches, in context, is a ludacrous guess.
Click to expand...


First, I do not believe life came from non-life that is a certain impossibility.

So yes, life could exist everywhere in the Universe.

But so far we have found absolutely no life anywhere we have gone, Moon, Mars.  I am thinking that we would need to bring samples back from Mars to see if there is life.  But with the exception of one sample of Mars found on Earth there is nothing but speculation.

As for their being life where we didn't think there would be life, there is also places where there is no life at all.

Until we find some sort of evidence saying that the probability of life means there is life is the same as picking 6 lottery numbers and saying that because it didn't hit today the probability is that they will hit tomorrow.


----------



## G.T.

Well as it stands....so far......we have studied an infantessimaly SMALL portion ofthe universe and found life (ourselves). 

Looks promising, to me.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Talk about aliens invading Texas


----------



## Moonglow

That box is an extraterrestrial out house..


----------



## G.T.

Moonglow said:


> That box is an extraterrestrial out house..


This site is your outhouse...and you always have the runs


----------



## Moonglow

G.T. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That box is an extraterrestrial out house..
> 
> 
> 
> This site is your outhouse...and you always have the runs
Click to expand...

More like the somersault explosive .shitz...


----------



## Moonglow

an out house is not the same as an outhouse....but we humans do tend to put shit in both...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.



   In space the shape doesnt matter.
 And if they're that advanced they probably have artificial gravity anyway.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Its a CIA disinformation piece to discredit actual sightings


----------



## Mad Scientist

Project Blue Beam? Cubes are some of the more simple things that can be projected.


----------



## BULLDOG

Stephanie said:


> I watch a lot of the shows on television about their research on UFO's where they go all over the world.... and they still believe this government is hiding the truth about them from us.




Of course you do.It's part of the right wing's "No Conspiracy Left Behind" program.


----------



## BULLDOG

LindaVance826 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone, but visitors damn sure don't visit in a box. Advanced civilizations would know boxes don't fly very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your best evidence that we are not alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that any time our disgraceful governmental agencies deny the existence of something, or hide something, or lie about events and evidence of the events - then they very likely are real.
> UFO's have developed their own following, as opposed to being lumped with ghosts and other spirits as they used to be.  So many people have seen UFO's and have made videos of them, they can't all be deluded or lying.  Some of the UFO's aren't from other planets, but are likely made by our various governments.  It isn't coincidental that many sightings are close to military bases.  I have not seen anything close up and personal and at my age, I'd probably have heart failure if I did.  I know people who have seen them and who have implants.
Click to expand...



Nope. UFO nuts might like to think of themselves as separate from ghost nuts, but they are still nuts. Sorry.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Stephanie said:


> I watch a lot of the shows on television about their research on UFO's where they go all over the world.... and they still believe this government is hiding the truth about them from us.



Stuff on tv is intended to cloud the facts. Some's real, but not real alien craft but military. Most is fraudulent. I've seen just about every tv UFO show ever made and have yet to see anything I thought was alien. With the possible exception of the nighttime space shuttle footage of the thing making that fast right turn. I dunno what that was. STS-48 if I recall if curious. 

The true state of the art will always be classified. So it's important to keep in mind what we can actually do isn't going to be public knowledge for decades. Didn't disclose the Stealth Attacker (aka Fighter) until it was used in actual combat and seen by people. Things being tested, or whose mission is covert may never get disclosed. Still have things classified from the Civil War. Far easier to classify things that de-classify them. And as with codes, ya don't tell the enmy you broke their codes, or in this sense have a hypersonic atmosphere to orbit capable aircraft if ya don't have to.

People though the UT was a UFO when it was being tested and rungout. I've seen B-2s in flight over the Mojave but never thought they were UFOs or alien craft. Think a lot of what goes reported as UFOs are drones specially designed to result in UFO reports. And much of what gets ont hsoe UFO programs is exaggerated and downrigth lies or people's actual testimonials as I've noticed looking up alledged incidents from a tv show on Google. The actual reports are mundane and boring. But the tv shows sensationalize them all to hell.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

TheOldSchool said:


> Clearly Obama's up to something...


I knew he wasnt born here.


----------

